# Hi from NJ (told joining was mandatory)



## MizLiz (May 12, 2011)

Kidding. Well, kind of. While loitering at the Hauntcast booth at the National Haunter's Convention, I learned of haunt forum, quickly met the forum admins and was briefed on the NJ make and take.

About me? Obsessively huge fan of the holiday. Love building props. Home haunters with a graveyard and pumpkin patch.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome Liz! What day did you go to the NHC? I am a member of the NJ/PA/NY Make and Take group and that would be great if you want to join. We are hopefully going to have a meeting in June, so keep your eyes open in the Make and Take section. If post that you are interested in that section when you see a date scheduled than one of the members will give you more information. Anyway welcome to the Hauntforum. This is a great site!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome. As of now we are scheduled to meet on June 11. I think it may be here in Neptune but not 100% sure yet, so we'll keep you posted if you are interested. We are a bizarre bunch to say the least!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome MizLiz


----------



## MizLiz (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes!
My boyfriend and I were at the NHC Saturday and Sunday. Neptune would be awesome. We're only about 20 min away.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome. We'd love to see you June 11th


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome..!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

hello, welcome to the forum


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Always nice to see another Halloween fan.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to Haunt Forum - I'm positive you are going to love it here!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum MizLiz!


----------



## MizLiz (May 12, 2011)

Thanks again for all the welcomes. I like seeing everyone's avatars and location. Good mix.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Freq (May 15, 2011)

I am new and in NJ also but I have not heard of the "Make and Take".


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!!


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)

Welcome !!


----------

